# I might have a miscarriage :( [UPDATE: I did miscarry]



## MissyBee

.


----------



## Jennifaerie

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this.... Fx your LO proves them wrong!


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Aww :( didn't want to read and run. I hope babys okay :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## Lucy22

I think your being incredibly brave, well done to you for dealing with this so well. Fingers crossed everything will be okay, keep us updated hun :( Don't feel like your alone, were all here for you. This must be so hard :(
I'll be thinking of you over the next few days :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Keep smiling hun, think positive :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1234

I hope everything works out ok for you. Your LO might just surprise you! x


----------



## missZOEEx

Im so sorry you have to go through this - it was wrong of the ultrasound tech to be so rude. I'll be thinking of you; well done for being so brave. You have to stay strong for your little baby. Wishing you both the best && hopefully everything turns out fine. <3


----------



## xSarahM

Im sorry you're going through this. You're being so brave and strong :hugs:
I hope everything works out well, i'll have my fingers crossed for you and LO xx


----------



## skunkpixie

Sorry you are going through this :-(. Hope your lil bubba holds on in there. Did they offer you a cvs or amnio? xx


----------



## MissyBee

.


----------



## nadinek

:hugs: praying for you and your baby hon


----------



## iamgracie

Awww.. I feel for you hun! I felt this way when I had my scan last year and was told I lost my baby :cry: However, think positive. Get plenty of rest, bed rest if possible. And eat healthily. Just keep your fingers crossed and pray that everything will turn out alright. :hugs: for you!


----------



## myasmumma

sending hugs your way thinking of you


----------



## silentlullaby

I'm so sorry to hear you're having a hard time. 
Fingers crossed for you xoxo


----------



## 20102001

Oh hun ... I hope your baby stays strong, and you also :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh Hun :hugs: keep taking those prenatals n eating healthy!! Anything to keep thy sweet baby safe!!! I hope that everything works out for you and your little one<3 :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I am so sorry!! just be strong for you and your little one! i am praying for you guys <3


----------



## preppymommy

I'm so sorry :( I hope everything turns out ok :) did you have the anomaly test?


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: x


----------



## Srrme

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope there's improvement on Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

Im sorry your going through this and i hope evrything turns out okay. As to the high level of fluid on the babies neck i just wanted to mention that my cousen was told the same thing at her 12 weeks scan, she went back to be re-scanned at 13 weeks and the fluid levels had returned to a normal level and she's got a healthy baby girl now. I know its hard to believe but sometimes the scans are wrong, i hope they are x x


----------



## abbyg

aww im sorry you have to deal with this, stay positive xx


----------



## NewMommyVlog

Babies are so much stronger than adults. They can and will prove us wrong time and time again. Think postive and your in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: So sorry to hear you're going through this :( I really hope everything looks better on Tuesday, and your LO is a little survivor.


----------



## NewMommy17

hunnie im sorry for this depressing moment your going through i hope the progress is greater news on Tues you'll be find ill keep you in LO in my prayers tonight just keep praying feel better =)


----------



## madzia

Stay Strong :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry! :( You and your LO will be in my prayers! I sincerely hope things improve and your baby is okay! :hugs:


----------



## jc_catt

Aww, sweety. I was actually supposed to have down syndrome when my mom got here
ultrasound, I know that isn't the part of concern... but my point is that Dr.s are not right
all the time :) Ok? Just relax and breathe. I'm sure things will get better in time. Maybe
your baby's due date is just off or that spot could be brown fat, which doesn't show on
ultrasounds.


----------



## NewMommy17

jc_catt said:


> Aww, sweety. I was actually supposed to have down syndrome when my mom got here
> ultrasound, I know that isn't the part of concern... but my point is that Dr.s are not right
> all the time :) Ok? Just relax and breathe. I'm sure things will get better in time. Maybe
> your baby's due date is just off or that spot could be brown fat, which doesn't show on
> ultrasounds.

i agree i did some research today and the results from the doctors are not always accurate with these screenings . I think this why they never really have a definite yes or no instead a percentage smh this is just bad and depressing ! Hang in there hun


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yeah like Jessie said the docs are wrong a lot!! My best friends older sister had a 1 in 2 chance of downs now she's graduated with her PHD and going to graduate school. Like I already stated just take as good care of yourself n the baby as possible n I'm praying for him/her!


----------



## dreabae

Im sorry hun. Keep your chin up =]


----------



## Jaz02

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: For you xx

Hope everything turns out ok xx


----------



## hillarynicole

i hope your precious little one is okay hun :hugs: dont loose hope


----------



## lily123

I'm sorry you're having to go through this :hugs:
I have my fingers crossed for you and your baby!
If you want to talk at any time, feel free to PM me, i lost my son at 18+4 due to a chromosome abnormality, so if you need to ask anything then feel free to ask me :)
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Raincloud

I am so sorry you're going through this. 

The baby that we lost had a chromosomal abnormality (specifically Turner syndrome). It was unrelated to the miscarriage, but I know how scary it can be to get that news.

:hugs:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

:hugs: I had the same thing expect it was 3.5mm not 3.6mm, and they said Jack was at very high risk of having downs they were predicting like 1 in 20, HOWEVER they took my bloods and did that thing were they work out the 1 in so much, and it came back at 1:700 for downs and even higher for everything else. My little boy is a healthy normal baby. :)

Don't just go on what they measure, chances are your baby is healthy. :hugs:


----------



## angelic_one

Aww hun I'm really sorry, I really hope things work out alright in the end <3 :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Oh god hun.. I'm so sorry. I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## lily123

Has anyone heard anything from her?xxxx


----------



## MissyBee

.


----------



## chlojones

i am SO sorry for your loss, this is very sad, your LO is in a better place, my prayers and thoughts are with you at such a sad time, R.I.P LO and im so sorry missybee it must be awful. xxx


----------



## taylorxx

Oh my.. I'm so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Leah_xx

Awe hun im so sorry
:hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

So sorry hun. xxx


----------



## x__amour

So so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## jc_catt

I am so sorry sweety. It sounds like you have a wonderful boyfriend to take care 
of you :) I am glad you are taking this so well. :) You really are a very strong person.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

:hugs: Nothing i say will make you feel any better, i'm sure. But i'm so sorry for you all. Hang on to your OH. He sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

hugs... im so sorry for your loss


----------



## nadinek

i'm so sorry hon. your OH sounds like a star, he's right with what he says. big hugs.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Your OH sound like a great guy who will take good care of you


----------



## skunkpixie

So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## xSarahM

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lily123

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Rhio92

I'm so so so sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## armywifettc

So very sorry hun HUGS


----------



## hillarynicole

:hugs:im sorry for your loss hun. you'll get your LO one day


----------



## TwilightAgain

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## YoungMummy08

i am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## stephx

I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## smitsusan5

im so sorry, your in my prayers x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:hugs: babe you're very strong and that's good. Like PP have said your little angels right there with god watching down on you, and now you've got a little guardian angel baby!! Keep your head up and stay strong<3 Im sorry for your loss lovely :hugs:


----------



## 20102001

:hugs:


----------



## suzie21

I wish baby was okay ... I'll have my finger cross for you :hugs:


----------



## MissyBee

.


----------



## we can't wait

Oh, hon. I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this. 
I hope that everything turns out ok with your blood testing.
You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Oh gosh... I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope everything works out for you :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh :hugs: that's good you insisted to have it tested then. I'm glad to hear from you and I hope you know that if you need anyone to talk to then I'm just a click away :hugs: that's got to be very hard, but if assume it makes you feel better knowing it was nothing that couldve been avoided. :hugs: stay strong and know that your little angel baby is watching and protecting you!


----------



## ajraye

Sorry for your loss, lots of :hugs: to you! Just remember to take it easy and take care of yourself hun!


----------



## syntaxerror

:(


----------



## abbyg

:( bless you. so sorry for your loss hun, if u ever want to talk just message me, your so strong xx


----------



## dreabae

Im so sorry =[


----------



## TryingAfterMC

My baby seemed to look normal to me in the ultrasound but they told me the same thing about chromosomal abnormalities, the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks but I carried to 11 the news was so heartbreaking I couldn't even cry right when they told me... I just stared at them and shook my head when they told me things. I was in such shock I had been bleeding brown mucus and I knew it wasn't good but I never thought I would be one to lose a baby! Its devastating and the worst part was having to tell my 4 year old he wasn't going to be a big brother anymore. =(( My heart just breaks for everyone who is going though this pain. Love hugs and prayers your way!!


----------



## cj.white

im sorry you had to go through this. all my thoughts are with you

xoxox


----------



## bbyno1

Im so,so sorry:hugs:


----------



## NewMommy17

:hugs::flower: God Bless you hunnie for being so strong . Your story has bought tears to my eyes but like you said god know whats best even if we don't know why sometimes without reason i still don't understand why my brother was murdered last month so young 14 yrs old but i know hes with god looking down just like how your little one is looking down on you ! Keep strong hold your head high. your in my prayers i hope everything goes well in the near future .


----------



## mskellydenise

:hugs:

My thoughts and prays are with you...so sorry for your lost.


----------



## mommie2be

so very sorry for your loss, you're in my prayers. just know you have a beautiful angel baby looking down on you now. :hugs:


----------



## EmmaRea

:hugs::hugs: I am sorry for your loss. Prayers for a better time to come. :hugs::hugs:


----------

